# Apple Finance - Besoin de renseignements



## Lolo-98 (4 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Ravi de découvrir ce forum qui je l'espère va pouvoir m'apporter des réponses claires.
J'ai passé une commande chez Apple hier pour un Iphone XS Max avec paiement en plusieurs fois (Cadeau pour ma femme.) J'ai bien rempli mon dossier chez Sofinco, dématérialisé. Signature en ligne, justificatifs... J'ai montré patte blanche 

Ma demande a était pré-acceptée. *(J'ai un bon dossier)* J'ai reçu un mail à ce sujet.

Mes questions sont les suivantes pour ceux qui ont déjà effectué cette forme d'achat...

*- Vais-je recevoir un contrat papier à la maison ? (J'ai téléchargé le contrat, et signé en ligne) *Je demande car c'est un cadeau pour ma femme, je ne veux pas qu'elle le voit...

*- La réponse se fait en combien de temps et via quel support ? Le mail étant plus discret que le courrier...*

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos éclairages, car c'est nouveau pour moi et je suis un peu inquiet.

Belle soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

Oui vous allez recevoir un contrat a signer et a retourner pour accord


----------



## Lolo-98 (5 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui vous allez recevoir un contrat a signer et a retourner pour accord


Bonsoir et merci pour votre réponse. Même si j'ai effectué la signature de ce dernier en dématérialisée sur le site en ligne ? Avec toutes les pièces justificatives...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2019)

Lolo-98 a dit:


> Bonsoir et merci pour votre réponse. Même si j'ai effectué la signature de ce dernier en dématérialisée sur le site en ligne ? Avec toutes les pièces justificatives...


Non

aucune valeur , ce que vous avez fait vous présente un contrat enfin un credit  , je précise un credit ( regardez les taux ) 
Vous allez recevoir un contrat a signer et a retourner avec les documents selon le besoin du credit


----------



## Lolo-98 (6 Février 2019)

Vous répondez un peu à côté, heureusement que j'ai eu une réponse plus appuyée. Après avoir pris les renseignements, j'ai bien signé un contrat au format numérique. Cela a valeur de contrat papier, c'est lié à Apple Finance et Sofinco me l'a confirmé. Pas de format papier, signature numérique. À l'avenir si vous ne savez pas, ne répondez pas, merci.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2019)

Lolo-98 a dit:


> Vous répondez un peu à côté, heureusement que j'ai eu une réponse plus appuyée. Après avoir pris les renseignements, j'ai bien signé un contrat au format numérique. Cela a valeur de contrat papier, c'est lié à Apple Finance et Sofinco me l'a confirmé. Pas de format papier, signature numérique. À l'avenir si vous ne savez pas, ne répondez pas, merci.



Je ne répond pas a coté , Monsieur , c'était ainsi pour mon fils 

Il y a aussi un article ici


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2019)

Lolo-98 a dit:


> Vous répondez un peu à côté, heureusement que j'ai eu une réponse plus appuyée. Après avoir pris les renseignements, j'ai bien signé un contrat au format numérique. Cela a valeur de contrat papier, c'est lié à Apple Finance et Sofinco me l'a confirmé. Pas de format papier, signature numérique. À l'avenir si vous ne savez pas, ne répondez pas, merci.


Cela a peut-être changé entre temps, pas la peine d'être désagréable vis à vis des personnes aidant et ayant donné le retour de leur expérience passée.
Merci.


----------



## Zorglub38 (27 Février 2019)

Pour ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté un macbook pro 15' fin 2016 en le payant en plusieurs fois et tout s'est passé en dématérialisé entre sofinco et moi. Après l'accord de principe j'ai reçu une réponse positive 2 jours plus tard.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2019)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté un macbook pro 15' fin 2016 en le payant en plusieurs fois et tout s'est passé en dématérialisé entre sofinco et moi. Après l'accord de principe j'ai reçu une réponse positive 2 jours plus tard.


Merci de votre retour


----------

